# SRAM cycling Kits



## jimlmackjr (May 17, 2010)

Where can I find a SRAM Cycling Kit 
I seen them on the Sram Site like the road testers but I cant find them online no where. so can someone help I would like a Jersey and Bib set thanks


----------



## redondoaveb (Jan 16, 2011)

Here's a couple of places.
Santini Sram Tech Gel Intech Bib Shorts: Total Cycling
SRAM Logo Cycling Bib Shorts by AGU


----------

